# Continuum: Season 4 (spoilers for Seasons 1 to 3)



## Lenny (Dec 15, 2014)

Terrible, terrible news - *Continuum* has been renewed for a fourth series. A final series of just six episodes. 

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/continuum-renewed-fourth-final-season-755194


----------



## Laeraneth (Jan 6, 2015)

Booo... hiss!

Though... at least it has a last season and time to wrap things up, even if it IS a shorter season.

I hope they resist the temptation to Fringe it up (ie, make a last season so vastly disconnected from everything else that it's almost not worth it)

My hopes are high though, it's had some fairly good continuity throughout


----------



## ctg (Aug 24, 2015)

Just noticed. Continuum is back.


----------



## Dave (Sep 13, 2015)

I saw the first episode and was completely lost again, but the second episode has settled us down into the new timeline where evil Kellog becomes in charge of the world and has made more of a mess of it than evil Alec did. This is the future from which Brad and the mercenaries come from and they are working for evil Kellog. Even present-day Kellog is kept out of the loop. Liber8 are now almost the good-guys and Jack Dillon may be a bad guy. The second episode was very fast moving with a lot of plot, and with two simultaneous fights.

I still don't understand why the Freelancers have so little power in this timeline when they seemed to be very powerful in the alternatives.

One question: When Emily asked Jason if she was his mother he shook his head. I took that as "you don't need to/shouldn't know that" but she obviously took it as a clear "No." What did you think he meant?

I just read again that this is the final Season with only 4 more episodes to go. Simon Barry had plans for 7 to 10 Seasons so if he is putting all of that into 4 episodes they ought to be good (if a little rushed.) Rather like the end of_ Dollhouse. _It is possible that _SyFy _might pick it up when _Showcase_ drop it. It does stagger belief that this is dropped while _Falling Skies_ got 5 Seasons.


----------



## ctg (Sep 14, 2015)

Dave said:


> Even present-day Kellog is kept out of the loop. Liber8 are now almost the good-guys and Jack Dillon may be a bad guy.



I don't think Liber8 has ever been good guys. They went and did a public assassination attempt, which perfectly suits their methods of operation. Their leader is dead, even though you could see him sitting with Alec in the dinner table. In fact I thought, "That's three seasons together under same roof." Only one who was missing was Brad. But I'm not sure staying with his buddies is the best idea, even if it has a potential to develop major intelligence assets. More likely he's going to expose himself in wrong moment and get himself killed. 



Dave said:


> One question: When Emily asked Jason if she was his mother he shook his head. I took that as "you don't need to/shouldn't know that" but she obviously took it as a clear "No." What did you think he meant?



I thought he said no, you're not my mother. The result was her seeing no future with Alec even though the future itself is shrouded. The presence is too confusing with two rivalling timelines trying to eliminate each other. And third one being the one Traveller wants to create. In fact I think he's waiting for Kira to go back to her future - if it's possible - so that he can do whatever he needs to do. 



Dave said:


> It is possible that _SyFy _might pick it up when _Showcase_ drop it. It does stagger belief that this is dropped while _Falling Skies_ got 5 Seasons.



It's possible, but viewing numbers says otherwise. This series doesn't have a big following.


----------



## Connavar (Sep 17, 2015)

What season 4 is only 4 eps?   A complex time travel story needs more eps to get good ending.  It would waste the first two seasons who i thought was very interesting, strong.


----------



## ctg (Sep 17, 2015)

Connavar said:


> What season 4 is only 4 eps?



Who said four?


----------



## Dave (Sep 17, 2015)

@Connavar apparently it is six episodes. That is what everyone is reporting. We have had two already so only four left. That could be changed though, but if @ctg is right, highly unlikely. It is the same old story with science fiction series on TV. Nothing new here.


----------



## ctg (Sep 19, 2015)

Lucas is dead! The man who never ventured into the frontline got clipped in his first run. Not only that but the future looks very disturbing. I don't even know for sure which future that is, because there are so many of them converging towards a culmination. But what's interesting is that the Traveller wants Kakami to become man of the future, while Kira's future looks more and more like it's not going to happen at all. I don't know about you guys but reaching half way point and I'm so confused. 

Just don't think I don't love continuum, because I do, it's just I'm so gloriously confused at this moment. It's almost like it was with fringe. Especially in its last season. So, therefore, I wish Simon Berry would have had time to do thirteen instead of six, because this could do with more explanation than what we are getting. One question, why don't they take out these new soldiers? Threat removed, problem solved and they can get on with the time-travel business.


----------



## Dave (Sep 22, 2015)

ctg said:


> One question, why don't they take out these new soldiers? Threat removed, problem solved and they can get on with the time-travel business.


Kira would say the soldiers are too good and too tooled up with futuristic weapons even she hasn't seen before, but I'm with you that what we actually see isn't all that worrying at all.

I was confused after the first episode but I think I get it now. I don't understand why the future of the world matters less than getting Kira home to a future that even she admits needs changing. I can't see that much can happen in the next few episodes. I was thinking we would see 3 episodes filled with what would have been in 7 Seasons. It doesn't look like it now. I've read comments that people even think it has tanked! I certainly think this new timeline is not as exciting as the one with two Alex and two Kira.


----------



## ctg (Sep 26, 2015)

Oh man, it all starts to become clear. The Traveller is there to fix things, to manipulate events for his own interest. At least that is how I see things are after the big reveal. It is almost like he doesn't care about everyone mixing timelines despite the consequences, and he wants Kellogg to succeed in their project. The only problem in that is the Other Kellogg's agenda of bringing him back in time to fix his body. 

Knowing how crafty that ******* is, I would claim a kidney isn't his only agenda, and with the knowledge he brings from Kira's and his own timeline, he could change things drastically. Maybe similar way to making first contact with an alien race. The technology alone can leap things forward that instead of Kellog's dark future, we might be able to see even darker events ahead. Then again, taking in Kakami and the Revolution to bring down Corporate Court ...

I don't know, but I just marvel the beauty of Continuum. It is the best time-travel show, ever.


----------



## ctg (Oct 4, 2015)

Travis is gone! Liber8 members are dropping like flies as there are only one episode left in the season. I haven't checked the details, so I can only assume with get forty five minutes to see the Other Kellogg coming back, the fight between the police department and other Kelloggs men, Alex's manipulation of time and what the Traveller is going to about it all. 

I'm sure I have missed a couple lose threads, as there are so many things that can manipulate the time-line, if Kira goes back to her future. My feeling is that she isn't and she stays in the past to make sure that the future doesn't turn any darker than what it already is. After all she's the Protector. There are nobody else as Brad turned out to be the bad apple. But what is interesting that what motivates him is exactly the same thing that motivates the Protector. And outside all other "time-travellers" Brad has same agenda, same desire with his family as what Kira has kept close to her heart ever since she found that animated toy-soldier in her possession. 

To Brad that is all memories. 

Maybe the message Simon Barry is trying to tell us that it is only the memories that matter as each one of us go forward in the time-line. Or then again maybe I'm just grasping the straws, and trying to see something beautiful in the this glorious semi-final episode, while knowing that the final episode either will solve all the problems, or it'll go down only one route. 

I know that sounds bitter, but I am bitter for knowing that there's only one episode left and then that's it. No more Continuum. Not even spin-offs, when there's so much potential material for all sorts of things. Well, at least I know there's some other project Mr Barry will his fingers in the near future. Maybe they'll be as good as this series.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 7, 2015)

Does anyone see a weird incestuous theme going on in this season or is it just me? It just seems that everyone is related to each other, somehow. Anyway I agree with what @Connavar said. First two seasons were really interesting but they changed it up too much and I don't understand why they keep saying Keira can go home. I mean does she seriously still believe that's possible? After all this?


----------



## ctg (Oct 7, 2015)

Cli-Fi said:


> Does anyone see a weird incestuous theme going on in this season or is it just me? It just seems that everyone is related to each other, somehow.



I think that is because everything and everyone are somehow related to each other.



Cli-Fi said:


> I mean does she seriously still believe that's possible? After all this?



Yeah, she's obsessed, but you saw what happened with the Traveller. He sent Alex to meet his older self in that particular time-line. Note that nothing would destroy it even if this current time-line would get altered a great deal.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 7, 2015)

ctg said:


> I think that is because everything and everyone are somehow related to each other.


I'm still trying to figure out how and who.



ctg said:


> Yeah, she's obsessed, but you saw what happened with the Traveller. He sent Alex to meet his older self in that particular time-line. Note that nothing would destroy it even if this current time-line would get altered a great deal.



I took that scene as young alec meeting old alec. Simply as that. Not necessarily him meeting evil alec. To me that scene just proves that alec will look exactly like that old alec in the future and that no changes in the timeline will affect his appearance lol.


----------



## ctg (Oct 10, 2015)

Oh man, so sad. But also so, so happy that they changed the future.


----------



## Roy1 (Oct 10, 2015)

This is on in the USA/Canada?


----------



## ctg (Oct 10, 2015)

Roy1 said:


> This is on in the USA/Canada?



Just finished in Canada.


----------



## Dave (Oct 10, 2015)

ctg said:


> Oh man, so sad. But also so, so happy that they changed the future.





ctg said:


> It is the best time-travel show, ever.


Agreed on both counts.

The Time Machine even has a nod to the old _Time Tunnel _machine.


----------



## ctg (Oct 10, 2015)

I still don't understand much about the Traveller and what he really did at the end.


----------



## Dave (Oct 11, 2015)

No, I didn't either. I expect that if it had gone to 9 Seasons we would have learned much more. What I gathered was that he was the person who first time travelled and changed everything by making "a mistake" and that he was trying to get back but was stuck. The "tethering" of the timelines allowed him to do this and so everything changed back to its original course. The freelancers were his followers who had been attempting to make this happen for many years. Where he came from, where he went back to, where he had been, what the mistake was, or how he managed to have followers who knew about his predicament; I don't know.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 18, 2015)

Just saw the finale last night. I know a little late, but been really busy lately. It was a good ending. I think it's really hard to end a sci-fi show properly. They are so vast and so complicated by the time the ending comes around that it gets hard to tie up all the loose ends. My all time favorite ending for a series has to be Battlestar Galactica. The ending itself is what made it become one of my top five favorite shows of all time.



Spoiler: About Kellogg



I really thought Alec had sent Kellogg back to Dinosaur times when he was revealed to be in the jungle, I was screaming T-Rex at the TV! Hoping Kellog would get eaten, but I guess natives work just as well 



It was also cool to see nice Alec in the future.

I think everyone who worked on the show really appreciated getting the chance to end it properly with a fourth season. Here's a video message farewell from the cast/crew. http://www.syfy.com/continuum/videos/the-continuum-stars-say-thank-you


----------



## Alexa (Mar 17, 2018)

Geez ! I'm really late with this series. I've just caught the end of the first episode from season 4. I'm glad there are only 5 left for me and it will have a good ending. I loved the first seasons, but they lost me the moment they started to pop up doubles of each character. Nobody should be able to mess with the future or the past. I hope this technology will remain a syfy forever.


----------



## ctg (Mar 17, 2018)

Alexa said:


> I loved the first seasons, but they lost me the moment they started to pop up doubles of each character. Nobody should be able to mess with the future or the past. I hope this technology will remain a syfy forever.



I wish Timeless would adapt these twists, because they were brilliant and they perplexed the viewer with the concept of time being anything other than linear and logical. I'm also glad you managed to go through it as the timetravel messes with your mind. Was Kira your favourite character?


----------



## Anthoney (Mar 17, 2018)

Another good Canadian time travel show is Travelers.  They have an interesting take on the process and how the timeline is effected.


----------



## Alexa (Mar 17, 2018)

ctg said:


> I wish Timeless would adapt these twists, because they were brilliant and they perplexed the viewer with the concept of time being anything other than linear and logical. I'm also glad you managed to go through it as the timetravel messes with your mind. Was Kira your favourite character?



The problem with this timetravel is that you always end up hating one of the *travellers*. In the end you are not so anymore who you really like. 
Yes, she was. I really hope she can finally go back and see her son. (please do not spoil it for me ! )


----------



## Alexa (Mar 17, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> Another good Canadian time travel show is Travelers.  They have an interesting take on the process and how the timeline is effected.



Nah, I don't like Travellers. I gave up after a few episodes from season 1.


----------

